

Starbucks starts letting you pay with Square Wallet today - rhartsock
http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/08/starbucks-square-wallet/

======
danellis
"If you’re the type of person that happily pays $4 for a coffee-like beverage"

I don't know what Tom Cheredar thinks makes a coffee drink only coffee- _like_
, but it doesn't seem like a good idea to start your article with what appears
to be a veiled insult.

